# Apr installation problems with Subversion



## dumkat (Aug 17, 2009)

I am trying to install Subversion I get this error: 



```
WebDAV/Delta-V repository access module enabled.

db4 repository backend disabled.

You can enable the mod_dav_svn module for Apache 2.X

You can link subversion against the APR built with
the  port, rather than the devel/apr port.

You can enable the mod_dontdothat module for Apache 2.X

You can have the repository created for you by defining
WITH_REPOSITORY_CREATION.

Make sure that:
* all your svn users are members of a common group
* this group is the group id of the db/ and locks/
  subdirectories of your repository
* the above subdirectories are writable by this group

Subversion Book will be installed.

asvn will be installed

Many useful scripts will be installed into /usr/local/share/subversion
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  Found saved configuration for subversion-freebsd-1.6.4
===>  Extracting for subversion-freebsd-1.6.4
=> MD5 Checksum OK for subversion/subversion-1.6.4.tar.bz2.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for subversion/subversion-1.6.4.tar.bz2.
=> MD5 Checksum OK for subversion/svn-book-html.tar.bz2.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for subversion/svn-book-html.tar.bz2.
=> MD5 Checksum OK for subversion/svn-book.pdf.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for subversion/svn-book.pdf.
=> MD5 Checksum OK for subversion/svn_hacks_1.4.diff.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for subversion/svn_hacks_1.4.diff.
===>  Patching for subversion-freebsd-1.6.4
===>  Applying distribution patches for subversion-freebsd-1.6.4
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for subversion-freebsd-1.6.4
===>   subversion-freebsd-1.6.4 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/libtool - found
===>   subversion-freebsd-1.6.4 depends on shared library: sqlite3.8 - found
===>   subversion-freebsd-1.6.4 depends on shared library: neon.28 - found
===>   subversion-freebsd-1.6.4 depends on shared library: apr-1.3 - not found
===>    Verifying install for apr-1.3 in /usr/ports/devel/apr
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  Found saved configuration for apr-ipv6-gdbm-db42-1.3.8.1.3.9
===>  Extracting for apr-ipv6-gdbm-db42-1.3.8.1.3.9
=> No checksum file (/usr/ports/devel/apr/distinfo).
===>   apr-ipv6-gdbm-db42-1.3.8.1.3.9 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9      - found
===>  Patching for apr-ipv6-gdbm-db42-1.3.8.1.3.9
===>   apr-ipv6-gdbm-db42-1.3.8.1.3.9 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9      - found
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for apr-ipv6-gdbm-db42-1.3.8.1.3.9
No file to patch.  Skipping...
1 out of 1 hunks ignored--saving rejects to apr-1.3.7/build/apr_hints.m4.rej
Can't create apr-1.3.7/build/apr_hints.m4.rej, output is in /tmp//patchryUkegx:      No such file or directory
=> Patch patch-apr_hints.m4 failed to apply cleanly.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/apr.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/subversion-freebsd.
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 17, 2009)

You don't appear to have:

/usr/ports/devel/apr/distinfo
/usr/ports/devel/apr/files/patch-apr_hints.m4

Update your ports tree and try again.


----------



## dumkat (Aug 17, 2009)

thanks. i reinstalled my ports. 

Now i get


```
checking whether Apache version is compatible with APR version... no
configure: error: Apache version incompatible with APR version
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 17, 2009)

Try rebuilding Subversion with this option from 'make config' enabled:


```
[X] APACHE2_APR       Use APR from Apache 2.X
```


----------



## dumkat (Aug 17, 2009)

Okay, so when i do that it tries to install 

Apache/2.0.63_3,

I currently have

Apache/2.0.63 installed.

This safe to upgrade?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 17, 2009)

Sure.


----------



## dumkat (Aug 17, 2009)

I am trying to use hg clone but i get a hg command not found.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 17, 2009)

dumkat said:
			
		

> I am trying to use hg clone but i get a hg command not found.



install devel/mercurial


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 17, 2009)

dumkat said:
			
		

> I am trying to use hg clone but i get a hg command not found.



Did you run [cmd=]hash -r[/cmd] or [cmd=]rehash[/cmd] (depends on your shell) after installing the port?


----------

